# Trailer Safety



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

I just bought a new Adams trailer yesterday and since I board at a private facility, I'm keeping it at my house. I'm sure many of you have done/do this. How do I keep my trailer secure so that someone can't steal it at say, 3 A.M. while I'm sleeping? Wheel locks? Alarm? I'm sure it's rare, but for that kind of money, I'd rather be safe than sorry. Thanks!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

You can buy hitch locks so that no one can hook up and drive off.

You can look through here and see if anything would work for you.

https://www.valleyvet.com/c/horse-supplies/trailering/trailer-hitch-supplies.html


----------



## finn113 (Aug 21, 2012)

JCnGrace said:


> You can buy hitch locks so that no one can hook up and drive off.
> 
> You can look through here and see if anything would work for you.
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/c/horse-supplies/trailering/trailer-hitch-supplies.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

generally you can put in a masterlock style padlock through one of the pieces on the hitch coupler to keep it from being closed. also depending upon where you park your trailer if your truck isn't a daily driver just park the truck infront of the trailer to help make it harder to steal


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Along with putting a lock device on the hitch you might want to consider putting a specialty tire lock on too.
Something like the one in the link below works well...
_The Club Tire Claw XL Wheel Lock with Lug Nut Protector Plate Winner International Locks WI491-491LNP_
Preventing someone from moving the trailer by restricting tire turn you also MUST restrict them from removing the tire by either locking lugs or covering the lug area...or both!
This is a variation of what repo people do or the police to prevent someone from driving their vehicle away...sort of like "the boot".....
What ever you do you want to make it as difficult as possible, and least amount of easy access to the vehicle.
If it takes more than a few seconds to break into and makes noise many will not mess as attention garnered = someone noticing and confrontation....not a quick getaway with the goods.
If you can put the trailer behind gates, locking the access with a chain and padlock....
If you are leaving the trailer on a road, best make sure you legally can do such a thing in your exact area...
Etching the trailer like they do to cars also makes it worthless to someone wanting to steal and part out as everything is marked...no chop shop for your trailer. Ask your trailer insurance company and if done is a discount for the insurance policy available.
I don't see your trailer ever being passed as "homemade" either...
:runninghorse2:... 
_jmo..._


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

Is the trailer bumper pull or gooseneck? A gooseneck is harder to secure since all it takes is an old tire in the bed of a pickup -- the perp backs up to the trailer with the tail gate down after raising the trailer as high as the jack will go, then lowers it so the ball receptacle is inside the tire, lower the jack, shut tail gait and drive off-----a hitch lock doesn't deter them. For our gooseneck horse trailer, it's either hitched to the pickup or the pickup is parked in front of it if the trailer is not stored in the shed. Our bumper pull flat bed trailer used for hauling hay is parked in the shed unless I'm hauling hay.


----------

